# Prospective experiment - (Ri)Passato



## mngon (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi!
I would like to see our photo experiment.
With a photocamera and old photos, I and my girlfried walked through the historic center of our native town (South Italy - Basilicata Region - Pietragalla near Matera) and  we overlaid these photos to reality to see what changed. This is the result...
To see all photos, visit this link

<Links deleted - Mod>


----------



## tirediron (Sep 28, 2016)

Welcome to TPF.  Please take a moment to familiarize yourself with the posting guidelines and FAQ, located here.  As you will notice, your link has been deleted for being in violation of the rule which requires members to post entire articles, not snippets with a click-back link.


----------

